
Aldi moves into Walmart's backyard - hhs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/08/business/aldi-walmart-bentonville/index.html
======
haspoken
"Aldi's "prices are usually better" than Walmart"

I find the local Aldi's prices to be generally and significantly higher than
Walmart and Kroger, though if I travel to the capital city, Aldi is
significantly cheaper than the local Aldi.

I'm not sure if it is the local Aldi, or Aldi company exploiting smaller
markets.

